# Solved: Tv makes clicking noise when turned on



## irritated123 (Nov 30, 2008)

How would repair this problem. It is a 27" phillips magnavox and is 3 yrs old. Picture still works just can't get that far.


----------



## WillNicholls (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had TVs that do that.
Isn't it just warming up?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm a bit curious as to how you know the picture works if it doesn't actually turn on....


----------



## irritated123 (Nov 30, 2008)

No it is not, it is acting like the switch is bad and the tv will not turn on I just get a black screen and green light saying the tv is on.


----------



## irritated123 (Nov 30, 2008)

on occasion it does come on it just take a very long time before i get a picture and all i get is lines of red going virtically


----------



## WillNicholls (Nov 30, 2008)

Take it back to the shop, or a TV reparier.
Or get a new one? Could be the same price to repair as it is to by a new tele.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The clicking indicates a hardware fault *somewhere* in one of the modules

Unless you have a complete set of spare modules (curcuit boards) then repair shops beckon.


----------

